# Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X



## Flo2409 (1. März 2010)

*Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe nun eine 4890 Vapor-X 1GB in meinem Rechner und wollte den Serienlüfter gegen einen neuen austauschen.
Geplant ist ein Prolimatech Mk-13 in dieser Variante: Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Prolimatech » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler "Scythe S-Flex Edition"

Nun meine Fragen
Ist es bei einer Vapor-X überhaupt möglich den Serienlüfter zu tauschen oder ist das aufgrund des anderen Platinenaufbaus nicht möglich?
Ich habe gehört es soll Probleme mit den SpaWas geben.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?
Und ist die Variante des Prolimatech zu empfehlen oder gibt es Alternativen?

Grüße


----------



## underloost (1. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

Mal ne Frage meinerseits. Warum kaufst du dir erst ne "teure" Vapor-X, um dann den Kühler zu tauschen


----------



## Waldfee4890 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*



underloost schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage meinerseits. Warum kaufst du dir erst ne "teure" Vapor-X, um dann den Kühler zu tauschen


Dito, gleiche Frage . . .


----------



## darkycold (1. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

versteh ich auch nicht..
Hab jetzt ne 5770 vapor X und muss sagen, das die einfach super leise sind..
Kann mir da nicht vorstellen, dass es große Unterschiede von der Lautstärke her geben wird..


----------



## kress (1. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

Denke, da wirst du keine Antwort draufen finden, das musst du selbst probieren. Denke, das sich keiner eine Vapor-X kauft, welche sehr gute Kühlleistung hat, um sich dann einen anderen Kühler draufzuschnallen. Was du machen könntest, wäre, deine Vapor-X gegen eine 4890 im Referenzdesign zu tauschen und noch etwas Geld bekommen, würde sagen das es einige Leute mit ner lauten 4890 gibt, die gern eine Vapor-X haben würden. Somit hättest du den Referenzunterbau und könntest nen Gpu Kühler draufbasteln.
Ansonsten einfach kaufen und ausprobiern, wenns nich klappt eben wieder zurückschicken, garantie der Graka is dann aber hin.


----------



## yassin2605 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

Ja dieser umstieg lohnt sich wirklich nicht es kann sein das du noch niedriegere temparaturen kriegen würdest aber was nützt das wenn du eh schon niedrige hast

p.s: Ich weiss zwar nicht was du zum vorschlag von kress sagst aber falls du es so machen willst ich hätte da eine 4890 im referenzdesign nur mal so am rande ^^


----------



## OpamitKruecke (1. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

Benutz lieber die manuelle Lüftersteuerung und regel den Lüfter mit manuellen Profilen.
Hab ich bei meiner auch gemacht... Dann waren die Festplatten lauter...


----------



## worldoflol (1. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

würde auch erstmal den Lüfter runterregeln


----------



## kress (1. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

Er sagt ja nicht warum er das tun will (Lüfter zu laut/Temps), er will es einfach tun. Also sowas mit Lüfter regeln kommt wohl später, wenn er uns den Grund nennt.


----------



## muhmuh (10. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*



kress schrieb:


> Denke, da wirst du keine Antwort draufen finden, das musst du selbst probieren. Denke, das sich keiner eine Vapor-X kauft, welche sehr gute Kühlleistung hat, um sich dann einen anderen Kühler draufzuschnallen.



Ich denke ich kann die Frage halbwegs an meinem Beispiel beantworten.
Ich habe mir auch vor mehreren Monaten die Vapor gekauft. Damals weil meine alte 8800GTX beim rumspielen abgeraucht ist. Die Vapor hat wirklich eine relativ gute Kühlleistung, aber der Lüfter wird unter Volllast zum Miefquirl, d.h. für meine Ohren zu laut. Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich nach dem Grafikartenkauf anfing das System auf silent zu trimmen, d.h. auf meinem CPU sitzt ein ichbinleise.de Thermalright IF-14 mit 2 temperaturgeregelten Lüfter und Backplate, die Festplatten sitzen in einer ichbinleise.de Hddbox 30, d.h. gedämmt und entkoppelt. Das Netzteil hat einen ichbinleise Silent 1000 Lüfter bekommen und das Gehäuse ist gedämmt. 

Danach ist zumindest bei mir die Graka das lauteste Bauteil.
Demnach kann ich nachvollziehen, das man den Kühler tauschen will.
Bzw. wenn man das hier liest:
Kurztest: Sapphire Radeon HD 4890/4870 Vapor-X (Seite 6) - 26.05.2009 - ComputerBase 

Zitat: Negative Eigenschaften
Karte unter Last etwas laut

Sollte man es nachvollziehen können.

Zu beachten ist jedoch, dass nicht jeder Kühler passt, da der hintere Kühlerblock fest ist! Hier wird im Mittelteil daraufeingegangen.
http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=28986


----------



## shengli (10. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

Ist ja mal sehr interessant muhmuh! Meine Karte ist sogut wie garnicht hörbar. Zumindest bei geschlossenem Gehäuse, nehme ich sie nicht wirklich wahr! Da ist der momentan noch verbaute Lian Li Gehäuselüfter lauter bzw. höhrbarer als die Graka unter Last. 

Stehe auch auf silent keine Frage. Wer tut das nicht? Festplatten sind entkoppelt das NT auch genauso wie die Gehäuselüfter. Nur der Lian Li Lüfter halt nicht 

/*edit*/
Hatte zuvor ne HD3850 ICE Q! Die drehte beim booten kurzzeitig vollet Rohr auf. Da konnte man die Geräuschkulisse locker wech mit nem mini Handstaubsauger vergleichen


----------



## muhmuh (10. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*



shengli schrieb:


> Ist ja mal sehr interessant muhmuh! Meine Karte ist sogut wie garnicht hörbar.



Wollen wir tauschen? Ich trag auch das Porto
Ne Spaß bei Seite, ich habe ja schon vor längerem einen Thermalright HR-03 in der ichbinleise Version bestellt, ja ich stehe auf die Seite, kann leider nicht geliefert werden, da Thermalright nicht liefern kann und somit montier ich am Samstag den Ekl Heidi, mal schauen ob dieser besser ist.


----------



## shengli (11. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

Sieht ja bombastisch aus die gute Heidi  Könnte glatt als Passivkühler durchgehen das Dingens. Oder ist es gar einer?


----------



## muhmuh (11. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*



shengli schrieb:


> Sieht ja bombastisch aus die gute Heidi  Könnte glatt als Passivkühler durchgehen das Dingens. Oder ist es gar einer?



Ne hat eigentlich immer einen Lüfter drauf. Aber ob es auch passiv gehen würde kann ich dir am Wochenende sagen, da habe ich ihn dann montiert.
Aber ich kann es mir passiv kaum vorstellen, da die Grafikkarte doch sehr hitzig ist. Gibt es denn nicht mehr hier im Board, welche die Karte haben und vielleicht einen anderen Lüfter montiert haben?


----------



## Flo2409 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

Also vielen Dank für die Tipps und die Beiträge.
Aber mal ehrlich. Meine Vapor läuft gerade im Windows Idle mit einer Drehzahl von 1500-1600 und hat 58°C. Dabei nehme ich ein deutliches Surren neben meinem rechten Bein wahr. Unter Last wird aus dem Surren dann tatsächlich ein Gebläse. Und ich bin da nicht empfindlich...!
Sie sitzt übrigens in einem recht gut belüfteten Collermaster Cosmos 1000.
Der Treiber ist auch der aktuellste.
Wie sind denn eure Temps bzw. Drehzahlen mit Originallüfter im Idle?

Grüße


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

Meine Vapor-X Toxic hat im Idle 45°C und der Lüfter dreht mit 38% (keine Ahnung wieviel Umdrehungen das sind). Hab dabei nichtmal ein sonderlich gut belüftetes Gehäuse, 120er vorne und hinten, Kabelmanagement ist ne Katastrophe.
58°C im Idle find ich etwas hoch, hab aber keine Idee, woran das liegen könnte


----------



## muhmuh (14. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*



Flo2409 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn eure Temps bzw. Drehzahlen mit Originallüfter im Idle?
> Grüße



Auf Seite 1 findest du in meinem Posting 2 Test mit Temps, ich schau nachher aber mal nach, was meine Vapor im Idle für ne Temp hat.

// Also nach einer Stunde im Idle hat die Gpu laut GPU-Z 51 Grad bei 33 % Fan Speed (1477 RPM)


----------



## muhmuh (27. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

So Heidi ist montiert, jetzt muss ich nur noch die LEDs kappen oder einen neuen Lüfter montieren.


----------



## Bier (27. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

hab bei meiner die Lüfterdrehzahl mit MSI-Afterburner angepasst.
ist jetzt auch unter Last nicht rauszuhören.


----------



## _hellgate_ (27. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

wieso led kappen?!


----------



## muhmuh (3. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> wieso led kappen?!



Weil ich das blau hässlich finde.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (3. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

man kauft sich ne vapor oder lighning um bessere bauteile als bei nem 08/15 pcb zubekommen .. military standard, mehr phasen etc. 

sich als "silenter" zuouten aber nen ungeregelten lian li 1200upm drin zuhaben is einfach nur lächerlich .. mach den aus, dann hörste auch deine vapor 

keine dieser "custom" lösungen taugt was ( außer vllt die 5770er lightning ) .. nen mk-13 mit multiframes taugt was, aber nicht 92 / 100mm noname lüfter 

aber wie war die frage ^^
edit

wenn ich das schon seh .. 44 dezibel idle, 47 dezibel last .. austauschen .. aber schnellstens 
@starter .. bei den spawas klebt doch auch nur nen passiv kühlkörper drauf .. wenn de unsicher bist, läßte den drauf und montierst nur den mk-13 .. besser kann es nur werden ( wie werden die spawas bei der vapor gekühlt wenn keine luft hinweht ? )


----------



## muhmuh (6. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel 4890 Vapor-X*

So nun ein Foto meines Inneren:


----------

